# Family Bereavement - Death Grant?



## Yeager (31 Jan 2008)

Ever heard of a grant for funerals? Someone mentioned to me there is a grant if the deceased was a regular PRSI contributor. 

Is this someone pulling my leg or is there such a thing and if so how do you go about getting it?


----------



## Blinder (31 Jan 2008)

See link for information about Bereavement Grant

http://www.welfare.ie/publications/sw47.html


----------



## dewdrop (31 Jan 2008)

per social welfare booklet 2oo5 a bereavement grant of 635 euro is payable on death of all insured people. forms are available from local social welfare offices or pension servicees office college road sligo. your local social welfare office should be able to help


----------



## Pee (31 Jan 2008)

The funeral director should have the forms. I'm not sure but I thought it was means tested.


----------



## ajapale (31 Jan 2008)

Moved from
Miscellaneous Non-financial Questions
to
Welfare and State Benefits


----------



## eileen alana (31 Jan 2008)

Yeager - Moving slightly away from the point, Some Credit Unions pay out a set sum towards funeral costs so it may be worth checking to see if the deceased person was a member with one of them.


----------

